# Group Build Trader's Lane



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2008)

I noticed while everyone was trying to get their projects together that some needed decals or other trinkets that other members offered them. That includes me. Didn't know of where to properly put a thread or post like this so here it is. If the Mods/Admins think this won't work please delete this thread and we'll go from there.

Now if anyone who is involved in the Group Build needs some decals, this is what I can offer. Just PM me and I can toss it in the mail quicker than you can say "Lucky has an 'in' with the Judges!"  These are all 1/48 scale.


----------



## A4K (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a hell of a stash Chris!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2008)

I resent that remark!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

A4K said:


> That's a hell of a stash Chris!!!!




I know, its gonna look real good when the beard grows in!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2008)

Man Chris, throw out the goodies now...... Did u mail the ones to me yet, cause if u didnt, replace them with the top 3 sheets brother... Those are frickin great...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

Good collection and a great idea Chris!
I've got a few that I posted under a thread earlier, I'll re=post when i get time to go through all the scans I've done recently!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Lucky. You build? Or just collect? 

That is quite the treasure my friend.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Lucky. You build? Or just collect? 

You must not any female friends, wives, children, church buddies, neighbors, other hobbies, a car, home payment, utility bills, medicinal needs, food stuffs, etc.

That is quite the treasure my friend.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2008)

See!!! See!!! How in the eff that happens to me I have no clue.

I AM THE MASTER OF DUPLICATE POSTS. FEAR MY WRATH!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> See!!! See!!! How in the eff that happens to me I have no clue.
> 
> I AM THE MASTER OF DUPLICATE POSTS. FEAR MY WRATH!!




You have me convinced....... 

For the rest of you dudes.... Good idea, Chris. However, the first motorcycle
I see in this thread, or something else that's offered for swap other than
decals or model parts [not whole kits !] it's all over. I will personally pull
the plug.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats Fine by me Charles. This should be just for those entered in the Group Build and for stuff they need for their projects.

Dan, I had it on the counter to send tommorrow but will re-open and off she goes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Wow Lucky. You build? Or just collect?
> 
> You must not any female friends, wives, children, church buddies, neighbors, other hobbies, a car, home payment, utility bills, medicinal needs, food stuffs, etc.
> 
> That is quite the treasure my friend.



I build, or used to....just getting back into it.
I don't collect, those guys only raise the prices for us other guys, on the kits that you want to build...
Have plenty of female friends...8) 
No pre-wife, wife or ex-wife...
No children...
Don't really go to Church....so, nope! 
Have great neighbours....8)
Far too many other hobbies....8)
No car...
I rent my "shagpad"...
I do hate those utility bills, they cut into my hobbies and pub bill!  
No medical problems...so, nope! 
Unfortunately I do have to eat....

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2008)

In that case, I'm jealous!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks a whole sh!tload Chris, u are the man in Jersey....


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2008)

Does Rödel's white 8 from his 109G in JG 27 look retarded to you guys ??


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I build, or used to....just getting back into it.
> I don't collect, those guys only raise the prices for us other guys, on the kits that you want to build...
> Have plenty of female friends...8)
> No pre-wife, wife or ex-wife...
> ...



And that, Gentlemen, is why he works in a Beer Warehouse!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

I see what you mean by Rodel's 'White 8' Erich. It does look somewhat compressed, from the sides in. They are normally smaller top than bottom, or totally equal all round. Maybe the scanner?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2009)

That very well could be, Terry. I,m still playing around with my new toy and those pics may not be very representative of what they actually are.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes Chris; I've found on mine that, if I scan as a B&W image, or a greyscale, for some reason everything is compressed! Very strange! Because of this, I always use the 'Colour Picture' setting. Mine's a Hewlett Packard scanner BTW.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2009)

Never thought I needed to do this but ....I need a decal!

I'm looking for a straight Gruppe bar in 1/48 and BLUE. for the Me 410. goes over the white band. I have red, yellow and black but no Blue. just to complete the model. anybody? its a small thing, really. (_I don't want to hand paint it!)_

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't got a blue bar Chris, but I have got a blue '15', from the Tamiya Dora I'm doing. You could have the '1' figures, and trim off the top down-stroke if that's any good to you? The figure 1's measure 11mm x 2mm in 1/48th scale, which equates to 528mm x 96mm, or approximately 21 inches x 3.75 inches in full size. This would be about right for a Gruppe bar, if you made the cut along the vertical axis, getting rid of the 'arrow' part of the number, and leaving the whole length of the vertical part.
Let me know, and I'll get them off to you.
Terry.


----------

